# Service Air Bag light came on briefly



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

NYCruze2012 said:


> I had an interesting situation arise on Thursday. My Cruze now has 12,000 miles on it. I was sitting and idling with the air conditioning on and all of a sudden my airbag light came on. Not only did it light up on the dashboard also on the driver information center. I called the service department of the dealership I bought the car from to inform them of this. They told me to bring it right over are they would hook up the computer to see if it had stored any codes. I still had a few stops to make so I was turning on and off the car that day. I think I must of made 5 or 6 stops. Somewhere during that time the airbag light went off and did not return and still has not returned. I still took it to the dealership service department to have them take a look at it. No codes were found in the computer and as of today I still see no airbag light. I'm wondering if this was just a fluke.
> 
> Sent from my DROID3




NYCruze2012,
Are you still experiencing this concern? Please contact me with any questions, comments or concerns you may have.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I hate bumping my own thread but does anybody have any ideas on this? As of this date the problem has not returned as of yet but I am just curious if anyone has experienced this before.

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## danimal (Oct 4, 2011)

I had issues with my passenger airbag not activating (well the light anyways) had to take it to the dealership twice before they replaced the passenger presence module or something. Knock on wood haven had any issues with the driver airbag


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------

